# RecipeDB - Hopping Mad



## ballantynebrew (29/11/11)

Not So...Hopping Mad  Ale - American Lager  Extract                      Brewer's Notes 1.7kg Coopers Lager 30g Cascade Hops - 6.8%20g Galaxy Hops - 13.9%1kg DexUs-05 yeastDid a 15 min boil with around 1/4 of the malt along with the cascade. 10mins in I added the galaxy and remaining malt to the fermenter with the normal process. Dry hopped this after a few days with the rest of the galaxy.I have it in the bottle now, smells the goods. Cracked it after around 1 month, really happy with the result.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg Generic DME - Light    1 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.045 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 9.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.42%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## loikar (29/11/11)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Hopping Mad



Wow, 50g of hops in a 23L brew!

YOU MADMAN!


----------



## beerbog (29/11/11)

BeerFingers said:


> Wow, 50g of hops in a 23L brew!
> 
> YOU MADMAN!



Easy!!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## ballantynebrew (29/11/11)

Gibbo1 said:


> Easy!!!!! :beerbang:




haha nothing exceeds like excess beerfingers, cheers gibbo1! :kooi:


----------



## Malted (29/11/11)

BeerFingers said:


> Wow, 50g of hops in a 23L brew!
> 
> YOU MADMAN!



So it's Coopers lager goop with extra hops. Coopers do need extra hops.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/11/11)

Sheesh, I whacked double that in my keg just to dry hop for a bit of aroma (30g Cascade, 30g Willamette - I'm not fussed on will as a dry hopper).

It's not hoppy unless it's got at least 200g of hops in it, and the majority of that less than 30 minutes.

Heck, my most basic APA had 100g before dry hopping, and I would never have called it hoppy.

</picked up on BeerFingers' sarcasm>


----------



## ballantynebrew (29/11/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Sheesh, I whacked double that in my keg just to dry hop for a bit of aroma (30g Cascade, 30g Willamette - I'm not fussed on will as a dry hopper).
> 
> It's not hoppy unless it's got at least 200g of hops in it, and the majority of that less than 30 minutes.
> 
> ...



haha pick on the newbie fellas, its all good


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/11/11)

ballantynebrew said:


> haha pick on the newbie fellas, its all good



Good to see you've got a good sense of humour :icon_cheers: 

Seriously - if you are in Bris-vegas, get down to craftbrewer, have a go at Ross' taps (especially anything that's an APA) and you'll get an idea of what hoppiness and hop flavour is about.

Pay for the 20 tap tasting, and educate your palate. And you will realise how good home brew really can be.

His falconer's flight drop isn't a bad drop, and the galaxy one isn't far behind it.

Goomba


----------



## ballantynebrew (29/11/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Good to see you've got a good sense of humour :icon_cheers:
> 
> Seriously - if you are in Bris-vegas, get down to craftbrewer, have a go at Ross' taps (especially anything that's an APA) and you'll get an idea of what hoppiness and hop flavour is about.
> 
> ...



haha yeah i went not long ago with my mate liam_snorkel to get his keg setup. it was an eye opener thats for sure. i will have to have a sample next time im
in there for supplies. ive been hitting archive and brisbane brewhouse as much as possible to try this and that. 

cheers for the advice goomba

:beer:


----------



## pyrosx (29/11/11)

Also - just because it says "Lager" on the tin of goop doesn't mean it's a lager.

You're using US-05 - which makes it an Ale.

(Are we being trolled?)


----------



## argon (29/11/11)

ballantynebrew said:


> in there for supplies. ive been hitting archive and brisbane brewhouse as much as possible to try this and that.



If you want hoppy beer, you're going to the right place... as an example there's one at the Archive, that when scaled back has around 15g/L


----------



## ballantynebrew (29/11/11)

argon said:


> If you want hoppy beer, you're going to the right place... as an example there's one at the Archive, that when scaled back has around 15g/L




yet again i eat my hat... thanks for the education fellas cheers  :beerbang:


----------



## argon (29/11/11)

ballantynebrew said:


> yet again i eat my hat... thanks for the education fellas cheers  :beerbang:


all in good fun mate


----------



## kymba (29/11/11)

and if you can find an 8wired hopwired IPA it has about 18g/L


----------

